
Smartphones May Be Unraveling the Fabric of Trust for Fellow Humans - privong
https://www.news.virginia.edu/content/study-smartphones-may-be-unraveling-fabric-trust-fellow-humans
======
privong
Here's a link to the actual paper, "The Social Costs of Ubiquitous
Information: Consuming Information on Mobile Phones Is Associated with Lower
Trust":
[http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal....](http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0162130)

